
U.S. Attorney issues statement defending prosecution of Aaron Swartz - ximeng
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/blog/startups/2013/01/us-attorney-aaron-swartz-statement.html?page=all
======
jacquesm
already here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5071706>

